# 2008 Rapidos



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Been in touch with Decuyper in Belgium with regards to the 2008 Rapido range. We are looking at the 70 series Low profiles, and there is one new layout in the standard range, and three "plus" models which have new kitchens. They will all have a glass roof over the cab, and will be available in silver. There will also be a reversing camera and monitor on some models. 
We are off to Dusseldorf to have a look to see if we can be tempted to change.
Colin


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Colin,

The one in the pic looks fab, good luck in Germany although I can't understand why you want to change yours?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The French Rapido website now has some video with nice music ....

go to: http://www.rapido.fr/ select 'English Language' if you need to.

This is not available on the Rapido UK site it seems.

Harvey


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Been in touch with Decuyper in Belgium with regards to the 2008 Rapido range. We are looking at the 70 series Low profiles, and there is one new layout in the standard range, and three "plus" models which have new kitchens. They will all have a glass roof over the cab, and will be available in silver. There will also be a reversing camera and monitor on some models.
> We are off to Dusseldorf to have a look to see if we can be tempted to change.
> Colin


So were you tempted to change. We did, for the 7090 (not the +) shown there, but liked the layout....couldn't see why I would wanted the fancy over cupboard lighting, only uses battery up unnecessarily, and wondered about that extra skylight, having the day before been to see the Knaus C Liner (to rule it out) and seen the water laying in it, it rather put me off) wondered about water ingress from there. Although it did make it very nice and light.

Also would have liked the option of leather on the 7090 (it wasn't there as an option), but thought it nice without all those things.

The dealer we were lucky to get - spoke English and is close to our friends, which in fact ended up being a bonus for us, as we can stop with them when having to arrange the pick up.

Are Decuyper any cheaper do you know?

Carol


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Carol. just found your pics and website for the 7090F, very helpful. have a question about the shower is it a circular pull round door that Swift and Autotrail used to have.is it big enough for a 6ft& fat 17 stone geezer.Wokingham have a model in stock at £48k.going to see it next week.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> , and wondered about that extra skylight, having the day before been to see the Knaus C Liner (to rule it out) and seen the water laying in it, it rather put me off) wondered about water ingress from there. Although it did make it very nice and light.
> Carol


We've got the overcab skylight on the Bessacarr and it was one of the features that attracted us. As you say it does make it lovely and light and is very good for stargazing at night ! You do have to remember that anyone on a terrace above you can actually see into the van however 

We've not noticed water lying on it and no sign at all of water ingress here or anywhere we can see it would happen.

The one downside of it is that, on hot sunny days, we have to remember to pull the blind down before we travel. If not then it heats up the cab. I have a reflective car windscreen shield that is the perfect size to fit under the pleated blinds and that gives just that little bit extra insulation against heat and cold - though the latter does not seem to be a problem.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Harvey. - Rapido can't seem to agreee on lengths of their vehicles. If you click on the "serie 70" link it shows the 7066 as 7.39m but if you click on to the layout link it's reduced to 6.99

Any one know if the locker (small!) on the 7065+ goes across its width??


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

From memory on the 7065+ this is just a shallow locker under the wardrobe and part of the bed. I think the toilet cassette is removed from this locker as well. The van is single floor and the bathroom is across the back, so no room for a full width locker. 
The 7066 is definitely 7.39 metres in length, and the rear locker on this one does go right across the back, under both beds and the wardrobe in the centre.
Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Colin- We are looking at twin bed four berth and unfortunately the 7066 is down as 2+1 so that'd be an unticked box for us


----------

